# Beretta 92FS slide not locking open



## Dynamik1

Recently, the slide on my Beretta 92FS has been intermittently NOT locking open after the last round. Has anyone experienced this problem? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Are you sure you aren't inadvertently depressing the slide stop?

-Jeff-


----------



## js

BeefyBeefo said:


> Are you sure you aren't inadvertently depressing the slide stop?
> 
> -Jeff-


+1

I've got a bad habit of doing just that myself...


----------



## Dynamik1

You mean like while I'm shooting - like my thumb placement may be near enough its bumping it? Hmm dunno - I can say that I am probably novice enough or undisciplined enough of a shooter to not have real good "muscle memory" when it comes to grip - I suppose I could be doing this - I'll keep an eye on it next time I get to the range.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## not_possible

i have that problem now and then after the first mag when i'm shooting the beretta after my glock because i rest my thumb against the slide stop. is there a slide stop made for the 92 without that lower lip?


----------



## Mike_E

Do a quick function check...insert an empty magazine (may need to try a couple of mags) then pull the slide back and see if it locks back.


----------



## jismail

Make sure you are using 9mm clips and not .40 clips. Using a 40 clip will cause that to happen.


----------



## Todd

Dynamik1 said:


> Recently, the slide on my Beretta 92FS has been intermittently NOT locking open after the last round. Has anyone experienced this problem?
> Any thoughts?


I had the same problem when I got my XD9SC and I found out the culprit was my thumb on the stop.



jismail said:


> Make sure you are using 9mm *clips* and not .40 *clips*. Using a 40 *clip* will cause that to happen.


Repeat after me:

"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again".
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again". 
"I will not refer to magazines as clips ever again".


----------



## tekhead1219

jismail said:


> Make sure you are using 9mm clips and not .40 clips. Using a 40 clip will cause that to happen.


What are these??:anim_lol:


----------



## babs

Mike_E said:


> Do a quick function check...insert an empty magazine (may need to try a couple of mags) then pull the slide back and see if it locks back.


Exactly! I passed up on a nice Inox 92FS because of a feed issue once in a while and the slide-lock issu.. I thought the gun had an issue (as a complete newb). The problem was just weak springs in his old mags. The owner showed me later he "fixed" just by giving the old tired springs a good stretch, which may not be good practice vs getting new mag springs, but cleared up the issue. Apparently the 92's are fairly mag-sensitive in this regard.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've owned several 92s over the years. As long as ya deal with factory mags - I've NEVER had a mag issue.

Many people use those crap checkmate mags or promag/usa mags, etc. Those suck.


----------



## Dynamik1

Just for clarity - I am only using the factory-issued mags that came with the gun and it was purchased mid-2008 with approx 1000 rnds total through the barrel rotated equally among the mags.

I think the guy who mentioned it happens to him after shooting his Glock may have been closest. It just started happening after I started shooting 200 rnds through my Kel-Tec Pf-9 each time I go to the range. I usually finish with the Beretta and I would be willing to bet its "User Error" on my part.


----------



## Revolver

tekhead1219 said:


> What are these??:anim_lol:


Clips are used to load magazines.



babs said:


> Exactly! I passed up on a nice Inox 92FS because of a feed issue once in a while and the slide-lock issu.. I thought the gun had an issue (as a complete newb). The problem was just weak springs in his old mags. The owner showed me later he "fixed" just by giving the old tired springs a good stretch, which may not be good practice vs getting new mag springs, but cleared up the issue. Apparently the 92's are fairly mag-sensitive in this regard.


Most firearms with a bolt/slide release that lock open on the last round depend on the follower to push it up.


----------



## ridgerunner

*spring*

your spring in your mag could be getting weak. i had that problem, i took the spring out and stretched it a bit put it back in and slide stayed open on last round. ordered new spring . do you let all your mags set around loaded? constant load on your springs will get week overtime.


----------



## Naterstein

My guess would be weak mag springs or third party mags. If you arent pressing the slide release like you say, 95% of the time its the mags and usually the springs. Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye805

Dynamik1 said:


> Recently, the slide on my Beretta 92FS has been intermittently NOT locking open after the last round. Has anyone experienced this problem?
> Any thoughts?


Understanding this is an old post, but I have seen this question a lot. In case anyone comes looking for a similar issue... There is a simple answer that could be the issue... some after-market grips for the 92FS overlap the slide release lever. Some of these grips have a cut-out on the back side to clear the lever, but it isn't deep enough and the lever drags. This doesn't allow the lever to spring up freely and catch the slide. If this is the case, take a dremel to your grips and remove the offending area.


----------



## gchapp

I have a new Beretta Brigadier with several new mags, all Beretta. The spring on the keeper lever almost overcomes the springs on the mags. I've tried several. I have the slide occasionally not stay back. You can test it. Pull the slide back and press the lever down against the mag spring. It will barely come up, and not all the way. It's mis-balanced springs. I have after market grips. I took the grip off and the situation was the same. So it's not the grip in my case.


----------

